# [Russian NRs] Vladislav Shavelsky 6x6: Mean of 3 - 2:13.95 and single - 2:05.06



## shavelsky vlad (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## uberCuber (Nov 23, 2013)

"This video has been removed by the user." ?

But anyway, it looks like my 6x6 single is moving down on the rankings. Nice job


----------

